# UCLA Producer's Program - Full Time Only?



## MrCashyCash (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody in the UCLA Producer's Program could tell me if it's only for Full Time students.

Are most of the classes in the mornings, etc?

Thanks


----------



## eckmo (Aug 13, 2008)

Full-time only. Classes are mostly at night, though a few are during the day.


----------



## MrCashyCash (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks


----------

